# Blue~Diamond at 9 months...



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone.. Havent been on here in awhile. Just want to post some Pics of Blue~Diamond. So Yall could See Her Progress!!


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

She's a cutie.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

She looks great, and she has a really nice super shiny coat.


----------



## Blue~Diamond (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks alot both you"s ) . She my Little Girl thats growing fast . Im thinking of feeding her raw breast chicken once a a week? Thats okay you think?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute bully! Very sweet face!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a pretty gal!Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

she is gorgeous!!!! i love her. 


when u guys say cute bully.... (i am sort of new to terms) is that because you see something beyond an APBT? just asking cuz idk how u guys tell them apart when they are sort of borderline ....just trying to educate myself.


again..shes beautiful....angelic stare


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> she is gorgeous!!!! i love her.
> 
> when u guys say cute bully.... (i am sort of new to terms) is that because you see something beyond an APBT? just asking cuz idk how u guys tell them apart when they are sort of borderline ....just trying to educate myself.
> 
> again..shes beautiful....angelic stare


If you look at one of the People on here with Gme Dogs you will understnd inna heart beat....Thts what put a Piture on the face (so to speak) for me. I even Googled Game Dogs and all that..and saw videos with Game dogs and it sure as H*ll isnt what i thought i had.


----------



## billy whizz (Dec 31, 2011)

Blue~Diamond said:


> Thanks alot both you"s ) . She my Little Girl thats growing fast . Im thinking of feeding her raw breast chicken once a a week? Thats okay you think?


yeah that would be fine i give mine beef chunks a few times a week.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

rodrigo said:


> she is gorgeous!!!! i love her.
> 
> when u guys say cute bully.... (i am sort of new to terms) is that because you see something beyond an APBT? just asking cuz idk how u guys tell them apart when they are sort of borderline ....just trying to educate myself.
> 
> again..shes beautiful....angelic stare


Give it time and compare,you'll notice.And yes she beautiful!She reminds me of my girl Hera


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Awwwe she's cute...very cute


----------

